# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Nanoleaf Smarter Kit, smart lighting you can control using Siri, Nanoleaf, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Nanoleaf

"Nanoleaf Smarter Kit: Voice-Controlled Lighting" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Nanoleaf Smarter Kit - Lights you control with Siri

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> We believe that connected devices are meant to make your life better and easier, that's why we created the Nanoleaf Smarter Kit - smart lighting you can control using Siri.

----------


## Airicist

Smart bulb nerd joy from Nanoleaf's Smarter Kit

Published on Dec 9, 2015




> These funky-looking lights are HomeKit compatible, meaning that you can tell Siri to turn them on and off.

----------

